

The Startup Visa - floetic
http://startupvisa.com/
The Startup Visa Act will allow entrepreneurs to keep their companies and their jobs here in the United States.
======
floetic
Sooner or later, Canada, UK, Australia will be in full competition for the top
entrepreneurs. The US's loss will be their gain.

